# Finally got blue girl spawned



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So as it says I finally got blue girl my 3rd place winner to spawn. I spawned her with my steel halfmoon male Mr.Soprano about a month ago. I can't count them yet but I think I have around 25-30 fry. The fry are very hardy and are already showing colors. In fact please take a look at these photo's because it looks like I have a yellow one in there. :lol:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations.. They are SO cute!!!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is the video of the spawn plus pictures of the parents.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnIV6lMemjs

Mother









Father









Not really sure how I got gold or yellow out of the mix but hey I am happy to see it non the less. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Congratulations.. They are SO cute!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So how old are they?
How did you get to so big?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> So how old are they?
> How did you get to so big?


These guys have just grown super fast on their own to be honest. I don't feed them very much at all. Since I only do BBS I only feed at the very most twice a day and that's pushing it. I will even allow them to go a day without eating when the brine are getting ready to hatch. I think it's better to not feed them to much. From reading spawn logs I have noticed that people who feed their fish too much often get swim bladder issues, especially when feeding brine. So keeping the feeding down is my way of keeping them healthier. I have followed other spawns that are the same age as my spawn and the size is no different so I personally don't see any value in over feeding for growth. With filtered water and quality food the fry will be very hardy and grow quickly.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such beautiful bettas! The spawn looks very promising. I want to follow the growth of the yellow one.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Such beautiful bettas! The spawn looks very promising. I want to follow the growth of the yellow one.


Thanks! I am super excited about the yellow one too. Who knew you could get a yellow out of a blue X steel ?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Both parents must have been nonred geno(had a parent with yellow instead of red, or had grandparents who were yellow)

Nice. :3 If it's really so, then you should have yellow instead of red wash in some of the fry. A nice blue yellow MG would be a cool find xD


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Both parents must have been nonred geno(had a parent with yellow instead of red, or had grandparents who were yellow)
> 
> Nice. :3 If it's really so, then you should have yellow instead of red wash in some of the fry. A nice blue yellow MG would be a cool find xD


Oh wow that's so interesting! I really hope I get some MG's in there!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

If your curious about the non-red/yellow thing here's a link: http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics3.htm
What would be closest to you would be the multi(NRgeno) + multi(NRgeno) which says about 25% should show the non-red in some way. o.o There are alot of genetics that go in to play though, so idk.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Bambi said:


> If your curious about the non-red/yellow thing here's a link: http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics3.htm
> What would be closest to you would be the multi(NRgeno) + multi(NRgeno) which says about 25% should show the non-red in some way. o.o There are alot of genetics that go in to play though, so idk.


Oh ok thanks for the link! I appreciate it!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are some more pictures :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is that next to last one yellow?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Is that next to last one yellow?



I cant really tell in that picture. I do have more than one yellow one for sure, so it very well could be. I have tried taking better pictures but my camera stinks LOL. I cant wait to see how the yellow ones turn out, I never thought I would get yellow out of steel and turquoise. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Took some more pictures today.:-D
Also, these are going to be the last pictures for a while. I loved the spawn into the same tank as the DT X RT spawn. That set up is filtered and the spawns are close in age. The current set up was not filtered and much smaller. Plus with the tank being free I can spawn again :-D


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

They are SO cute... I love the colours that are showing up on them.. How old are they now Bettas Rule?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

They are almost a month old if not a month now


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

WHAT!!! They are SO HUGE compared to mine and there is only a week difference!!! You must have some special touch  Iwant my babies to be big and colourful


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> WHAT!!! They are SO HUGE compared to mine and there is only a week difference!!! You must have some special touch  Iwant my babies to be big and colourful


lol Naw I think it's probably just the pictures making them look bigger.


----------



## jonelletx (Dec 1, 2010)

*GoodJob!*

This is something I would love to be able to do. Not at this time. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

jonelletx said:


> This is something I would love to be able to do. Not at this time. :-D


Thanks! I appreciate that. I know it takes a lot of time and effort but when you love doing it, it really doesn't seem like work. In fact many times I go in my fish room for a break from the world. I sit and watch them or clean out tanks and just hash things out in my mind. It's very peacful in there and my fish love me so it's like being in a room full of people who love you and you love them. :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

awwwww just look at those lil' faces <3 <3 So cute!  congrats


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Bettas Rule is most definetly right, when you tell people what you have to do it sounds like alot but really it's not. I also love just sitting and watching my babies. Even cleaning their tanks is a good time to just chill and think


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> awwwww just look at those lil' faces <3 <3 So cute!  congrats


Thanks!!




Gloria said:


> Bettas Rule is most definetly right, when you tell people what you have to do it sounds like alot but really it's not. I also love just sitting and watching my babies. Even cleaning their tanks is a good time to just chill and think


I am glad you agree Gloria. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*New pictures*

New pics of the fry!:-D


----------



## firegurl979 (Oct 28, 2011)

so sparkly!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

firegurl979 said:


> so sparkly!!


I know right  I love them


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, they are so sparkly  and adorable


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Seriously wish that you could hug fish!! haha. I'd wanna hug every one of those sparkly little adorable babies  <3 They're looking amazing!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Seriously wish that you could hug fish!! haha. I'd wanna hug every one of those sparkly little adorable babies  <3 They're looking amazing!


Thank you so much!! And yes I totally understand what you mean about wanting to hug them. :-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are really getting beautiful. More pictures when you can...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

these guys are beautiful. can we see more pics. and how are they?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> They are really getting beautiful. More pictures when you can...


Thanks I will for sure!


mernincrazy8525 said:


> these guys are beautiful. can we see more pics. and how are they?


Thanks! They are doing great! I will post more pictures when I get home. I am at my parents house now.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

New pictures! These are a mix of fry from three different spawns. So the fry are all different. I don't have any yellow like I thought, they turned green.  Enjoy!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Ahhhhhh <3 this made my night, they're all so beautiful


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

they are gorgeous. You must have an awsome camera as these pictures are just AMAZING!!! they have big lips  SO cute <3


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Ahhhhhh <3 this made my night, they're all so beautiful


Thanks I appreciate that 



Gloria said:


> they are gorgeous. You must have an awsome camera as these pictures are just AMAZING!!! they have big lips  SO cute <3



Thanks! It's actually a crappy camera and lots of patience LOL.:lol:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol.. well this goes to show EVERYONE that PATIENCE pays off 
good job Bettas Rule, they are just too cute!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

How old are they?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are all so big. i love the seventh one!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They just get more beautiful each time you post pictures.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> they are all so big. i love the seventh one!!!


Thanks!! I have upped the water changes and they have grown a lot because of that. 



tpocicat said:


> They just get more beautiful each time you post pictures.


Aw thanks


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> lol.. well this goes to show EVERYONE that PATIENCE pays off
> good job Bettas Rule, they are just too cute!


Thanks, I appreciate that Gloria!


Gloria said:


> How old are they?


They are about 6 weeks old now


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

nice fish can't wait to see them full grown!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

polukoff said:


> nice fish can't wait to see them full grown!


Thanks!


----------

